# Prices



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

What kinda prices am I looking at for a good detail of my car?

the car in question is a vauxhall vectra hatchback.


----------



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

any1?


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Id be intereste in same for a honda civic 2000


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Not located anywhere near Scotland but maybe give an idea of what your looking for from a detail, ie Swirl removal,waxing,new car prep etc.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Full whack would be from £200-£600 dependant on time and severity of damage.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ what he said. 

Unless you don't want any machining doing, in which case you could drop that down to £100, depending on the person.


----------



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

i basically want it to look like new lol.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Where abouts in Scotland are you fella? I'm in the North east of England (Northumberland) I can look if it's not too far away.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

am in north lanarkshire


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Affection to Detail said:


> Full whack would be from £200-£600 dependant on time and severity of damage.


As above - anywhere in this region is a typical price for a full detail including paintwork correction and expect it to take the best part of a day, if not two days if perfection is being gunned at. Quite a few folks around detailing as a business who'd be happy to give you a quote as well (Grizzle, Polished Bliss, Xtreme, Autobahn (mark) etc etc), but you'll likely find they wont give you a quote on a public forum - but that ball park is where you'll be looking.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> As above - anywhere in this region is a typical price for a full detail including paintwork correction and expect it to take the best part of a day, if not two days if perfection is being gunned at. Quite a few folks around detailing as a business who'd be happy to give you a quote as well (Grizzle, Polished Bliss, Xtreme, Autobahn (mark) etc etc), but you'll likely find they wont give you a quote on a public forum - but that ball park is where you'll be looking.


Just to add to that, I'd always give an estimate rather than a fixed quote  By seeing the vehicle and doing a test panel its always easier to give a better figure.


----------



## v6james (Feb 12, 2008)

im in helensburgh if any1 wants to know if that helps in anyway


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hi james you can get my contact details on my website www.extremedetail.co.uk


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

a semi pro detail will set you bak 150-200...Above that and you have to be really keen!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Not necessarily Ali!!

Some semi-pro details may be a wee bit more expensive than that and the owner might not really need to have to be really keen to buy it. He/she may have seen the person's work that warrants paying just a wee bit extra.

Just a thought.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

SURFERROSA said:


> Not necessarily Ali!!
> 
> Some semi-pro details may be a wee bit more expensive than that and the owner might not really need to have to be really keen to buy it. He/she may have seen the person's work that warrants paying just a wee bit extra.
> 
> Just a thought.


I agree, there those of us who dont do it for a living but have still worked hard to develop our skills and also strive for perfection as much as is possible :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

And there are those who pay tax on any extra earnings


----------

